
Introducing: Figma’s Platform - dfield
https://blog.figma.com/introducing-figmas-platform-ee681bf861e7
======
edword
Congrats to the Figma team!

Open API, React-generating integrations, examples of CI-usage — this feels
like a great leap-forward in bridging the divide between dev / design
disciplines and providing the infrastructure for a tech-enabled design
ecosystem. Astounding.

